# Need to extend 220v Wire for my Electric Stove Temporarily URGENT



## better2014 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Folks, 

I hope you can give me ideas on the following please. 

I have to move out of my place by the end of the month and need to clean my GE Electric Oven BUT unfortunately I made a horrible mistake by cleaning it with a degreaser that was incredibly toxic. Now the oven can't be used at all because the fumes that come out from the oven when on are toxic. I have tried cleaning with water to remove the chemical but it still lingers. 

So, I want to try a self cleaning cycle so that the oven burns it out completely, but can't do that inside my house since it will leak the fumes that are toxic. 

My garage door is just 12 feet from the 220v power outlet the stove is plugged to and my cable is just 6 feet long. 

Any ideas on how I could extend this power cord to 12 feet so i can do a self cleaning cycle in the garage? I know this cycle will use a lot of power so I want to be careful with this. 

The power outlet is a 3 prong connector and the cable installed in the stove is a 3 wire 3 prong 50amps 220 cable. 

Maybe you have another solution to cleaning this oven, but this is what I am trying as of now.. 

Can't find a 3 wire extension anywhere, only a four wire Stanley 31626 Appliance Pro 6 feet 250 volt heavy duty but I it doesn't have the prongs I need.. maybe I should buy the cable and cut it on each end and attaching a female and male connector and make my own.?

Thoughts please.. I don't want to buy another oven and obviously wouldn't leave a toxic oven in the house either. 

Thanks a lot !
*
*


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2014)

You have two problems, it is against code to run an extention cord and the fire insurance people wouldn't like it, evan if you did it correctly. This would be the time to find a friendly electrician in the hood.
I would look at doing outside, You might look at renting a generator big enough to do the job.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm curious as to what you mean by "toxic fumes".  What did you use as a cleaner?

You probably won't find a 3 wire cord as they are no longer legal by code.  All are now 4 wire.


----------



## better2014 (Jan 21, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> I'm curious as to what you mean by "toxic fumes".  What did you use as a cleaner?
> 
> You probably won't find a 3 wire cord as they are no longer legal by code.  All are now 4 wire.



I used a very strong degreaser I think it was for cars.. go figure.. and it was sprayed everywhere inside since it was a horrible mess. Now when you turn on the oven the chemical in the degreaser starts to evaporate and a small whiff gives you a headache. The thing is that I don't want that thing to impregnate the furniture or linger in the air since I have a small bird. Opening the windows with this weather of 25 degrees is not an option.. so I need to take this task to the garage at least. 

Ideas are appreciated.


----------



## better2014 (Jan 24, 2014)

no ideas? where are the creative  ones ? lol


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2014)

perhaps some hint about the chemical would help, like the brand name.


----------



## better2014 (Jan 24, 2014)

nealtw said:


> perhaps some hint about the chemical would help, like the brand name.



Purple power degreaser concentrate.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would suggest that you call the manufacturer, speak to their technical dept., explain what you used their automotive degreaser on, and see if they have any ideas on the best way of removing all of it from the oven. 
Once that's done, just clean the oven the normal way.
Be sure to use chemical resistant gloves and a good respirator.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 26, 2014)

If it were me, I'd drag the oven close to the breaker panel and wire in a short cord whip to power it (all assuming your breaker panel is close to the outside).


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/78/78e356c0-ce18-4571-b5e5-aa835716f9c1.pdf

This is for this product, after reading this I would trash the oven.


----------



## better2014 (Jan 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/78/78e356c0-ce18-4571-b5e5-aa835716f9c1.pdf
> 
> This is for this product, after reading this I would trash the oven.



I read the safety data sheet and it is scary stuff there..!! that is why I was so concerned, but I can say that yesterday I was able to clean the oven and the product is probably gone since there a no more fumes. 
I bought some 20 inch fans and pointed them at the oven and had all doors open. I then turned on the self cleaning feature and let it burn for 4hrs. 
Fumes were a lot less than what I thought and stopped shortly after I started the cycle. The fumes were probably from the degreaser in the elements but after the extreme cleaning cycle I am sure it burnt it all out. 

I will still clean with a water and do it one more time to make sure, but It looks like it is going to be ok. 

The fans helped get the odor out and I was lucky the temps were in the 50s. 

Anyways, thanks for the heads up./


----------



## JoeD (Jan 27, 2014)

> If the product is heated, vapors are acutely toxic if inhaled



I think trash the oven is correct.


----------



## better2014 (Jan 27, 2014)

JoeD said:


> I think trash the oven is correct.



the leftover degreaser was BURNT for 4 hrs and now the oven is clean and fine. Why would I discard it? Or do you know of any degreaser that can withstand 450 Fahrenheit temps without evaporating completely?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2014)

You may be right in thinking that it might be safe, I think Joe and I will error on the side of safety. You didn't say how old the oven was but a good used one might have been a few hundred.
It's always interesting to go across industry lines to find products to do a special job, I hope this can be a lesson to all of us to read the labels and do more research.


----------

